
Ask HN: What have we learned about Covid-19 over the past few months? - arikr
What have been the major things we thought were true about COVID-19 and fighting the pandemic that we now see are false? Where have we been most wrong?<p>Relative to what news outlets were most commonly saying a few months ago, in what ways is it worse (at an individual or societal level) than we were told, and in what ways is it less bad than we were told?<p>What&#x27;s the best personal risk reduction strategy going forward with everything we now know?<p>There were various articles talking about the possibility of long term damage for covid survivors. It hasn&#x27;t been years so we don&#x27;t know for sure, but with the few additional months of data we have, does serious long term damage for survivors look likely or not?
======
emteycz
That a state/government is useful and/or required in solving civilization-
scale problems. It is not; actually most states went right ahead with QAnon-
level disinformation and a clusterfuck-style management, only caring about the
politicians' image, while spending a monstrous amount of money for apparent
nothing. In places where the government did nothing the people self-organized
and the result was at most as bad as anywhere else, but without the monstrous
debt.

People who rely on the government should now know they can't. People who
support states because "people won't solve problems by themselves" should
reconsider.

